# Orlando Area Saltwater Fishing Report



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I like that black and chartruce fly, what is it called? It looms like it would be good for black drum


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice detailed array of locations, baits, techniques, and all well written. Thanks for the report Capt!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great write up as usual and nice pics! I'm heading out Thursday morning hoping to find a few of those canal tarpon on fly


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the read! Pretty versatile that Mitzi is.


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

redant, that black and chartreuse fly is my version of a slider. sorry to take so long to respond

jk


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool thanks, I'm gonna have to try tying some up!


----------

